# Post-spay problems???



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Daisy was spayed on Friday morning. She seemed fine - but sleepy - Friday evening - but went outside to pee and ate 2 NV medallions and drank some water. Saturday, she ate 2 medallions (both am & pm ) She normally eats 3. She drank water several times. She peed 3 times and pooped once Saturday. Today is Sunday. She peed this morning, but hasn't pooped all day or peed since this morning. It snowed and it is in the 20's here - so I don't know if the cold weather and snow is the problem - or if she is in pain. She has an anti-inflamatory to take once/day. She is sleeping quite a bit, and ate and drank normally today. She just isn't walking around at all. She's just laying on a blanket or on the couch next to us. When we take her out, she just stands there "frozen" and won't take more than a step or two - and then just sits down in the snow. She won't go on her "potty grass" indoor either. Do you think this is just normal post-surgical pain coupled with lack of exercise and that's why she doesn't need to poop?? I'm worried she hasnt peed in about 10 hours..... I plan to call the vet in the morning. Daisy seems alert when she's awake, and her eyes look good. She did chew on a flossie this afternoon...so maybe its just uncomfortable to "squat" after the surgery??? Just looking for some reassurance...Thanks, Lyn


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Lynda
I would call the vet in the morning and see what they say. I am sure she is fine. She maybe feeling a little more pain and to go potty may hurt. It is very cold out here. The girls dont stay out long except Lizzie. She likes it. Please let us know how she is in the morning.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks. Megan. Daisy's always been SOOO active - it's hard to watch her lying around like this. She is just as sweet as ever - giving kisses etc. She just drank a large drink of water. Maybe I just never realized how much she normally drinks - and she just doesn't need to go... Maybe she won't risk the pain of squatting until she's desperate??? Just worries me. i know you understand because you'd be the same! Lyn


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

I just had Jake neutered two weeks ago and he didn't poop for three days. The vet said the pain meds will cause constipation. We sure worry about our babies, don't we? Definately call the vet....it will ease your mind.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Jake&Jazz said:


> I just had Jake neutered two weeks ago and he didn't poop for three days. The vet said the pain meds will cause constipation. We sure worry about our babies, don't we? Definately call the vet....it will ease your mind.


It makes me feel a little better to hear others have had some minor porblems post-spay//neuter. Hopefully that's all it is... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Lynda, 
You can give her a little canned pumpkin if it is that she is constipated then that will help soften her stools. That is pretty normal after anesthesia but since she has already pooped since her surgery I would say it is probley the weather. I would not even go outside if it was that cold here!! What pain meds do they have her on?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

What did your vet say? We hope Daisy is better today. The weather can play a big part of her not wanting to go out. Having gone through this 2 weeks ago with Smarty, my opinion is as long as she is eating & drinking she is fine. Smarty was very slow to get back to her normal self and bodily functions. It was at least a week. She didn’t play, ate about half and slept a lot. She would not wear the cone without trying to kill herself to get it off, tore the little body suit to pieces in just a few minutes, so I just let her lick her incision and her scar is fine. The licking bothered me more than anything.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Sandi & Erin - Thanks for checking back on Daisy's progress. This forum is so helpful and caring!  Please see my post about Rimadyl - the nasid she was presribed... It was the cause of the problem. By bedtime last night - Daisy was able to stand up to potty. She was much better this morning, and I realized she went "down hill" after I gave her the Rimadyl yesterday. I posted about it in case anyone else ever searches for side effects. She's so much better I now have to worry about how to keep her from jumping around and playing too much!! :whoo:


----------



## kimber (Nov 2, 2008)

Lyn-

Good Luck with Daisy. I hope she is feeling better by now. I could not believe how much your Daisy looks like my Bentley! This photo was when he was almost one. He is 2 now! She is so cute! How old is she?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Lyn,
Casper was neutered on Thurs a.m and he has only poop on Sat. morning once. He was really out of it on Fri, and Sat., he seem to come back on Sun., but then he started to want to lick and bite at his sore area causing other problems.

The pain med Casper is on is tramadol.

He drinks water and pees about every 6-7 hrs., he eats only his favorite foods. They get alittle more activie as each days goes on.

Hope Daisy is feeling better soon


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lynda, I read your other thread, how scary. I am so glad you figured it out and Daisy is perking up. Hugs to you both, it is so hard when they are not acting like them selves.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

kimber said:


> Lyn-
> 
> Good Luck with Daisy. I hope she is feeling better by now. I could not believe how much your Daisy looks like my Bentley! This photo was when he was almost one. He is 2 now! She is so cute! How old is she?


They DO look alike! Leeann's Riley looks like them as well. Daisy is 8 months old. She is doing so much better this evening. Hopefully - she doesn't need any further medications from here forward!


----------



## kimber (Nov 2, 2008)

Lyn~So happy Daisy is feeling better! Bentley's was very easy but I think the males have it easier with this procedure! It a day or two Daisy will be back to her old self and you will be glad it is over! 

Lynn-Bentley was on tramadol after he was neutered. He took a day or two off and then was back to following me all over the house. I do not understand how they can be in the soundest of sleep and if I leave the room they will pick up and FOLLOW!!! 

I hope Daisy and Casper are feeling better soon!!!!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Lynda, 
I am so glad she is feeling better. I did post after you did about Rimadyl!! That is not my fav pain meds!! I prefer metacam or tramadol over anything but I am really glad she is getting better!!


----------

